
RFC 2616 is dead - felixrabe
https://www.mnot.net/blog/2014/06/07/rfc2616_is_dead
======
wpietri
I had a faint hope that they'd fix "referer". Alas, no:
[http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc7231#section-5.5.2](http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc7231#section-5.5.2)

~~~
barosl
So true. I'm occasionally confused on which spelling to use. My rule of thumb
is using "referrer" for almost all place including variable names, except for
the situation when I have to manipulate the headers directly.

~~~
notatoad
i've finally got my brain wrapped around to believing that referer is the
correct spelling within the context of HTTP. Any time i need to talk about a
referer, it's spelled referer. if it's spelled referrer, it must mean
something else.

~~~
emmelaich
Reminds me when I have to pronounce router the network thing vs router the
woodworking tool. The former is pronounced the USA way, the latter the English
way.

------
contingencies
I would go a step further and say the IETF is dead ... so many of the new
protocols are basically just after-the-fact corporate interests fronting up
and publishing.

